# The Lucky 7 Bubble thread of 2007 ~ this is our Year ~ Part 7



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

Part 7 of 2007

Its got to be lucky hasnt it 

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

morning ladies

i have got everyone on a double or triple

EBW your still looking good on a 7777

Am off to get in pjs and try a little sleep

Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

just gonna check back on everyones bubbles....I can blow now Im at work but have to be careful they cant see or hear me...!!!

Blimey Em hope you are still in bed...!

Mrs R- 700 for you have put you on a 777 but now I have to work coz people are here..


----------



## brownowl23

Everyone's 7's seem ok. Glad as I am at work and have an urgent powerpoint presentation to create

Chris


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I also put you on a 777 hon before the boss got in


----------



## brownowl23

Thanks hun. I have too noisy a mouse to do much bubble blowing at work


----------



## Kamac80

New thread!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I asked Tony to put me back on a 7777 if he could.....


----------



## Martha Moo

ebw

have popped you on a 77


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks hon

Kim has kindly put me on a 7777.

I felt terrible then...!

Which made me think, anyone got any other things they are doing as superstitions?

I'll start....

I have worn my ff bracelet since I started treatment
I have worn the same dress and same knickers to each pgy scan


----------



## Kamac80

EBW i do things like that too - wearing the same knickers to appointments!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

glad I am not the only   on here.

during stimming though I had to wash them overnight a lot 

Went into a little wobbly today as was in boots weighing up whether to get a box of 30 pregnacare or a box of 90....went for the 90 hope I havent tempted fate....


----------



## Strawberries

Thank you Girls for my bubbles now ending in 777 great.


                  Strawberries x


----------



## brownowl23

kamac and EBW you were on an 8 so put you on a 7


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW, Kate and Chris

Popped you all on a 77

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I think the bubble monster is back...I mean there is something so obvious about the 7777 that I was on before...

Thanks hon


----------



## Kamac80

All bubbles looking ok today!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Everyones looking good  

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Kate

you were on an 8

popped you back to a 77

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

hi all 7's looking good ladies   

  to all 

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Everyones 7's are ok


----------



## Martha Moo

MC

you were on an 8

have popped you to a 77

Em


----------



## Guest

im getting the final results today (hopefully bout 6 o'clock) to see if this pregnancy is ok or chem

but my lucky 777 has gone   could someone please try and fix it for me? pweeeeeese


----------



## TwiceBlessed

theres 100 to get you started will try more later hon


----------



## lou29

another 100 for you Princess. Wishing you all the luck in the world! 
( not that I think you'll need it!)
Lou.


----------



## Martha Moo

I will do it for you maz

      

done


----------



## Guest

thanks em your a star   hope you like your flowers


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks Maz

lovely flowers



they match my pjs  

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

brownowl put you back on a 77

the bubblemonster had put you on an 8


----------



## brownowl23

EBW thank you, that bubble monster is really naughty


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks em for sorting my bubbles.

All looking ok.

Im working tonite so wont see maz's news!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest

i'll pm you hun so you dont have to search the boards for news


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks maz and i have all my bits crossed for u!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

MC

you were on a 00
popped u back to a 77

i am on a 8 can someone pop me back to a lucky 7's

everyone else is ok

Em


----------



## wishing4miracle

done yours heffalump


----------



## sallyanne1

Everyone looks ok to me


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Em have 77d you


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are ok?

All 7's looking ok!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

bubbles still ok.

Maz honey, thinking of you


----------



## Martha Moo

everyones on a 77/777 except me i am on an 8

can someone 7 me please

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Em have popped u on a 7 for now.

Kate xx


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Em,

All done for you, now on 77

Strawberries.


----------



## Strawberries

Kate,

  I notice you were on 8, now popped you on 77.


                  Strawberries.


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks strawberries


----------



## Maria Christina

Em thankyou    have put you on a 777

ladies I need my AF to turn up, been having crippling pains last few days 
and am grumpy
Have to many ladies on their 2ww to ask on a board I post on, 
so please help
if it turns up I can have all my blood tests done, so wish it would


----------



## Martha Moo

MC

have popped you to a 777

Will do af dance for you later

DH wants to go out
why its pouring with rain 

mmmm men have no sense!

Em


----------



## MissSunshine

Just checking in! All 7's look great. Have a good weekend.xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Rhonda 3 days


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Maria,

I hope AF turns up soon Hun.

Sending you AF dance - <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt035YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F22%255F31%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







              

Theresa ( Strawberries) x


----------



## Martha Moo

Sally

you were on a 1 popped you onto a 77


MC will this do the trick do you think 

                                                                        

I do know a FF who does a much funkier one its never failed so if it dont work you could ask her nicely!

Everyone elses 7's are ok

Emxx


----------



## suemac38

Hi ya

Just a note to say hi as i liked the name of this thread as it says it is lucky 7 bubble thread & it would be great to be part of things that are lucky.

Hope you are all having a nice weekend.

Sue XX


----------



## wendy.h

i wouldbe greatful if people could help keep me on a 7. i really need some change of luck this year from the last few years. 

thanks

*hugs*


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

welcome Sue and Wendy

Sue your on a 777 so have left it there

Kate and Wendy you were both on a single 7 so popped you both on a double  

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks em


----------



## Martha Moo

wendy

popped you back onto a 77

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

Oh *Em * you're an angel, thank you so much   









And *Theresa *








Thank you 

I hope it turns up today, the pains have been bad since thurs night 
will ask you to call up the backup, if your dance doesn't work Em thanks 

*Sue* this thread is lucky, welcome

*Wendy*  hi lovely lady  
sending you lots of 
      

Wishing all our lovely ladies lots of 


love and hugs MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

wendy you were on a 6

popped you onto a 7

everyone else is ok

Em


----------



## suemac38

Good morning all

Hope you are all having a nice relaxing sunday morning. Thanks for my welcomes

Sue X


----------



## Kamac80

All 7's looking good today!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

all looking fine


----------



## Martha Moo

i spoke too soon

someones put me on an 8  

can someone put me back to a 7

thanks
em


----------



## suemac38

I have done a 787 is that ok


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks sue honey

your a star

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

*Em* put you onto a 77, will come back later and have you back on 3 7's 

I need the super doper AF dance, still not here dispite the Buddha belly, but at least the pains gone 
DH has a fancy dress this Sat a 007 theme, bet it comes Sat, joy 

everyone's looking good today
love and hugs
MC xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

erm... any chance of a 77 ladies please?


----------



## lou29

There you go EBW.
Lou.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks lou

Its surprising how bubbles can affect your mood!!!


----------



## Kamac80

All bubbles looking ok at the moment.

Kate xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

I'm on an 8....HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

77 for you hon, wish I could do more and 777 you....


----------



## MrsRedcap

EBW thank you


----------



## Maria Christina

Em just put you on the 777 as promised,

do the special dance for me pleaseeeeeeeeeeee

I'm wearing a Sari for Sat James Bond night, going as a blond Indian princess  
and don't want AF to arrive as well 

love mc xxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

ill do a af wobble for you, cant see my feeet to dance


----------



## Maria Christina

ahhhh chris to the boys dance in your belly then


----------



## suemac38

Hi All

As this seems to be one of the threads i am on with lots of you who seem to be moderators & you know what goes in all the different threads could you please point me into the right direction maybe?

I had my day 3 bloods done last month & i have just picked them up today to take to Barts on 08/08/07 & wondered if anyone could help me understand the FSH, LH & eestradiol levels in my results as i am new to all these terms.

FSH is 8.6 u/L
LH is 3.2 u/L
eestradiol is 104 pmol/L

Anyone shine any light for me??

Thankyou

Confused Sue XX


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Maria,

AF dance for you Hun -                <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt035YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F33%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







                  







         

Theresa x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Sue

The fsh and lh are fine 

fsh is fab under 10 
lh is lower than your fsh so thats good too

cant help with the oestradial though but the best thing would be to post the info on the peer support board and keep your pocket full as well  and i am sure you will get a few replies there!

MC thanks honey
it prob worked just got back from seeing the gp
he gave me my last injection and said hes gonna sign me off for my tx as it will be too stressful working altho he did upset me a bit as well this so has to work so i can prove him wrong!

Suzie is the lady for the superduper af dances, post to her in charter and feed your pocket!

everyone is looking good atm

Emxx


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou very much for your kind anwsers & advice.


Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

MC and Vicki

put u both on a 77

em


----------



## Maria Christina

Em thanks    have put a begging plea on their, hope she replies 
am sorry the doctor upset you, he doesn't know everything
Don't go to prove him wrong

PROVE YOU WERE RIGHT   
am glad he's going to sign you off   


Theresa thanks for the dance, still not here  

love and  to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

7's looking fine!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

brownowl have 77d you x


----------



## brownowl23

ohh had someone knowcked me off my 77 again


----------



## TwiceBlessed

yep the bubble monster had been at it but at least had you on a 7....


----------



## Kamac80

It was probably me after the quiz last nite but i kept u on a 7.

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hey brown owl we need an update pic   Bet ou are a bit bigger now  

All 7's lookin good


----------



## Maria Christina

All 7's looking good

Em I asked Suzie in chat for her AF dance, and I don't think she was about, 
if I do it again, they'll say I'm cheating.  
But the pains in my tum are soooooo bad now, ask her if you speak to her please 

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

HI Girls

MC an AF dance coming your way. My Af dances usually do the trick for everyone apart from myself.

Sally Anne will post and update pic later when I find DH's camera

Chris


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

7's looking fine!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi all

Likely to be awol for a week or so may pop in occasionally but we have visitors from the US and I am not at work.

Please look after my 7s.  I phoned for a "reassurance scan" and was told they would do one at the expense of my 13w+1 scan so I am trying to hold out til 17th for that which seems an eon away.  Desparate to get to the next milestone.  With disappearing symptoms (here one day not the next) its very hard!!

Have a good week all if I dont catch you xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

woo

the bubble monster has been busy today!

Sue, MC, Chris and me were all on an 8

i have 77'd Sue, MC and Chris

can someone sort me out please

EBW would the EPU not do one for you 
will miss you well until thursday lol

love to all
Em


----------



## Kamac80

Em popped u back on a 77

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23

that monster really is having fun with bubbles everyone was fine when I popped on earlier


----------



## suemac38

Wow i have a 100 more bubbles thankyou very much.


Sue XXXXX


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks Kate  

Sue
have blown you an extra 100!

Em


----------



## suemac38

Em

Thankyou very much....i so love this site i am getting so much support, help & making some great friends.


Love you all XXXX

Sue XX


----------



## sallyanne1

Brown owl great pic     I wanna bump like yours    Do you know what ya having? I bet you have already said and i missed it


----------



## Maria Christina

*SallyAnne* she's having two wonderful boys

*Em* thanks honey 

*Chris* could really do with your AF dance, was in a terrible state Weds, thought I'd end up in hospital
spent most of yest in bed, so 
Hate being in this much pain ! am taking a strong chemist shop as well
Bet it'll arrive tomorrow, when I'm wearing my Sari for the James Bond night  
I'm going as a Blond Indian Princess  got my DH a Sean Connery mask, 
with a surprise feature to wear underneath it, Guess what it is ?

*Sue,* FF is great isn't it, have blown you another 100, will try and blow you some more later, we'll soon have you on 777

*EBW* we'll watch your bubbles, don't worry 
good luck for your scan, think you should ask the EPU they might do it for you

*Miss TC*  

Take good care all
love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## suemac38

Mc

Wow more bubble thankyou so much   

Hope your AF holds off for your James Bond night. Sorry to hear you have been feeling so rough & i hope you feel ok today. It is Friday which is Fab!!!

Have a good weekend


Sue XX


----------



## brownowl23

Sally anne - I am having 2 boys.

MC- af dance / wobble coming your way. I have told it to hold off until after your JAmes bond party though.


----------



## Kamac80

All bubbles looking fine.

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Chris 


just popped you back to a 77

everyone else was ok

sorry just a quickie as at work!

EM


----------



## brownowl23

thanks em


----------



## Martha Moo

chris

have popped you back to a 77 

I am on an 8 can someone sort me out!

thanks
Emxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Em you were on an 8 so put you onto 77 

Sue have put you up to 777

everyone else looks good take care and have a good weekend

AF still hasn't arrived yet, but pain has gone, for that I'm very grateful 

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Debs

Hi girls,

Did you realise that the date today is 7.7.7 ?

So hope its an extra lucky day for you all  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Well spotted debs! I noticed that when i was at work earlier.

Everyone looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Debs said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Did you realise that the date today is 7.7.7 ?
> 
> So hope its an extra lucky day for you all
> 
> Love
> 
> Debs xxx


Yes debs i did know
does that mean we all get a 777 

Em


----------



## Debs

Flippin heck id be all out of puff if I had to blow that many bubbles   

Will see what I can do .............. but I might not have much of me fingers left


----------



## Maria Christina

I've got an 8  

everyone else looks good though   

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Vicki you were on a 88 
have popped u to a 77 as know your away atm

MC you were on an 8 have popped you to a 77

everyone else seems to be ok

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

argh

i am on an 8!


----------



## Kamac80

Em sorted u onto a 7 for now.

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks kate


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just checking in

Chris your bubbles was messed up  
have popped you onto a 777

Maz you were on a 9 popped you back to  77

everyone else is fine and dandy

Em


----------



## suemac38

Hope veryone has had a good weekend 7 thankyou very my for my 777 it is fab.
   

Sue XXXX


----------



## MissSunshine

Loving all the 7's! They are looking great!xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

everyones on a 77 or 777

I am on an 8 (again!)

Em


----------



## MissSunshine

All sorted Em, got you back up to a double 7!!


----------



## Kamac80

All looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks Rhonda

need my 7s atm as dad is getting his biopsy results tomorrow

i am praying sooo much tonight

Catch u all tomorrow

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

Em you should've said, will light a candle for him this morning
hope his results are good

will make you up to 17777

all looking good 
love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Em done honey   will be thinking of you


----------



## brownowl23

Em - thanks for bumping me up to a 777.

MC - you were on an 8. I've got you to a 7 for now but will get you to a 77 when I come back from my consultants appointment


----------



## Maria Christina

Thanks Chris , good luck at your appointment, hope all goes well

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Em good luck for your dads results.

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya

Chris you were on a 7
popped you on 77

mc popped you back to a 77

thanks for the 777

love to all
Em


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Girls,

Heffalump - I notice your bubbles was ending in a 9, now i put you on to 18777.

Brownowl - I put you on to 11077, because you was on an 8.

Suemac - Put you on to 977, because you was on an 8 too.

Everyone else was okay  


      
                                  Strawberries x


----------



## sallyanne1

Brownowl put you back on 77 hun


----------



## suemac38

Good morning to all

Thanks strawberries for sorting my 7's

Em - fingers & toes & everything are crossed for your dad's results.

Best of luck XXXXX


MC - How did your James bond night go?

Hope you are all well.

Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

All bubbles looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

thanks for sorting my bubbles 

its kind of worked

the prognosis for my dad is beter than expected 
still not out of the woods but lots better result than anyone expected phew!

cant wait to see him tomorrow night!

everyones looking ok

can i ask if you would keep an eye on my bubbles from tomorrow as its my appt on monday for the ivf plan and i feel very negative after speaking to the admin there yesterday not that i ever felt positive in the first place!

I will be popping in  whilst away but wont be here as usual

MC any sign of the AF yet 


love to all
Emxx


----------



## suemac38

Em

Glad your results for your dad are better than expected that is great news. We will make sure your  7's stay don't worry. Please try & be really positive for your appointment monday.   

Sue  

XX


----------



## Kamac80

Em glad the results were ok and we will keep an eye on your bubbles!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hi all whizzing by, visitors still here but have gone out and left me to do their washing.... 

Noticed you were on an 8 em so have put you on a 7. Cant 77 anyone as home computer crashes if I even try.

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## brownowl23

hi everyone all 7's seem ok.

Chris


----------



## Kamac80

Yep all looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80

Help im on a 0!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

done hon x sorry cant 77 you on this machine


----------



## suemac38

Hi Karen

I have put you back on a 77.


Sue XX


----------



## sallyanne1

Sue put you on 77


----------



## suemac38

Thanks Sallyanne.  


Sue X


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks girls.

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

please help me Im on an 8

Have my dating scan on Tuesday.....would love a 77......


----------



## sallyanne1

noooooooooooooooooooo someone blew you over


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Im sure someone will get me back.

Thanks for trying and thanks in advance whoever manages it


----------



## sallyanne1

ok i have blown and left for someone else to finish


----------



## MissSunshine

Think Sally and I were blowing at the same time, managed to get you on a 77.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhha

Thanks,

BTW heard the heartbeat today, hoping the scan next week will mean I can calm down....!


----------



## Maria Christina

*EBW* good luck with your scan today
                         

*Em* thanks honey  it turned up guns blazeing yesterday 
still at least I can have my bloods taken on Monday now 

*Sue* the James Bond night was great fun thanks
Pussy galore won the prize and she did look good in her cat suit, you should've seen the fellas faces  

hi to all 
all the 7's looking good 

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

MC u were on a 8 so put u on a 7!

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Kate you was on a 8 so i put you back onto a 7


Everyone have a great weekend.

Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks sue


----------



## Strawberries

All looking okay!

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt035YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Have a lovely weekend girls.

Strawberries x


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok - can u keep my bubbles on 7 as i have my exam on monday!!

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80

Help im on an 8!

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Hi kate

I have put you on a 7 & later when we have dropped inlaws at airport i will put you on a 77 for extra luck.


Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks sue as long as im on a 7 for tomorrow!

Kate xx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Kate I've bumped you up to a double 7! Hope it works for your exam tomorrow!!   

EBW how was your scan??      thinking of you. 

Everyone's 7's look great!!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks Rhonda 

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Good luck tomorrow Kate

All 7s looking ok although would be nice if we could get Maria Christina on a 77....(Cant do it from here).

Hi all.

Rhonda- my scan is on Tuesday (13+1) will keep you posted. Would be great to remain at a 77 (or get to a 777   ) for then.


xx


----------



## Strawberries

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt035YYGB%2526i%253D25%252F25%255F7%255F36%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Goodluck for your Exam Tommorrow   .

Strawberries x


----------



## Kamac80

Thankyou strawberries 

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

EBW you were on an 8 hun so i put you on 777 good luck for your scan hun


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks so much sallyanne

You were on an 8...I cant blow bubbles properly on here but have got you back up to a 7 perhaps someone could 77 you?


----------



## brownowl23

all looking good


----------



## Maria Christina

Kate thanks for putting me on a 7,  I need the luck today 

Ladies and Gent's it's Kate exam day today, so I'm making her bubbles up to as many 7's as I can manage, join in if you want

*Kate  
for this afternoon*

All looking good, hope you all had good weekends,

I'm going for my thirty odd blood tests today and feel nervous,  
1. in case they kick up a fuss, the GP said they might
2. thinking of the results, is doing my head in
3. what will they find, please let it be curable

love and hugs MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

ok ladies, get your fingers working, I got Kate to 777 but it's not enough, I'm on a mission

who's going to help me get her to four sevens, 7777, only another 5 thousand bubbles to do, 
come on we can do it 

*EBW *  we'll look after your bubble for tomorrow honey, so don't worry  

love and  to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

ok I've left Kate on 34777 so still 3 thousand to get her to her fourth 7

have to take DH to station, so will be back

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hm have blown bubblies to get people (brownowl/sallyanne) up to a 77 and helped get kate on a 777...


Is someone else blowing them to Maria Christina?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ok I stopped at 754 for her can whoever it is finish to 777 so we dont go over please...


----------



## lou29

I've added 1000 to Kates and 777'd you Maria, good luck with your blood tests today. 
Lou.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

stopped blowing bubbles for kate at 758...sure someone else is on the case and dont want to go over.


----------



## Maria Christina

Hi I was blowing bubbles for kate too  she's on her four 7's now
she's bound to pass biology now       

thanks for all my bubbles lovely ladies       

Lou thanks 





















































love and lots of 7's to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

First of all a big THANKYOU to all you wonderful ladies for my 7's!

MC - massives of good luck for today u will be fine.

I will catch up later xxxxxx


----------



## suemac38

Can someone please put me back on a 7 please seeing 7's makes me smile  

Hope you all had a good weekend.


SueXXX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

theres a 77 for you hon x


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou very much for putting me on my 77's & making me smile .  


Sue X


----------



## TwiceBlessed

someone has put me on an 8 from my lucky 777 for tomorrow .

Please help


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks Sue for 77'ing me again.

I was beginning to hyperventilate at the thought of the 8


----------



## sallyanne1

EBW dont worry hun when i get on my laptop i will get ya back on 777 hun


----------



## TwiceBlessed

what would I do without you ladies. 

Hope you are doing ok sallyanne honey x


----------



## Maria Christina

*EM 77*   with your apt and 
       
       
       
       
      
       
      

*EBW* honey, when I'm up early I'll get you back on 3 7's, so don't worry ok 
have we ever let you down ??

*Kate *  been thinking of you        
hope your exam went well 

they're going to rush through my bloods for me, isn't that nice and then back at the Hammersmith 
next Friday for the results

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## suemac38

Glad tests went ok. Not to long to wait for the results either which is always good.

Love Sue XX


----------



## sallyanne1

EBW my finger is numb now   But got ya back on ya 777 hun   Im ok thanks im waiting for  af so  i can have my baseline. Im hoping she hurrys up coz i have major PMT    Could commit murder   She is due tomorrow so fingers crossed


----------



## Kamac80

Well all looking good 

MC thanks for your kind words 

Well lucky 7's hope u have worked coz the exam was blinking difficult!!

Kate xx


----------



## Maria Christina

Kate was it, look remember you only need to pass some of it, from what I remember of biology papers
they could be stinkers.
I'm sure the lukcy 7's will have looked after you, everyone was routeing for you and 
sending you lots of . so am sure that all helped
what are you doing today ??

*EBW *  got up early to do your 7's as promised and the lovely Sallyanne did them for you 
good luck with your scan today, am sure all will be well       

*Sallyanne* am putting you on 3 7's, thanks 

*EM*        

*Sue* Thank you 

hope everyone is well, Chris you've been quite, are the boys behaving ??

take good care all
love and 
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Sallyanne 777
Em 777
Chris 777
Sue 777


MC xxxxxxx


----------



## suemac38

Wow thanks very much for my 777 that is great for my first appoinment that is coming soon.  


Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

MC thanks for your kind words 

Everyone looking fine

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thank you so much for my sevens!!!

Scan was fine.  Beanie measures 13w+2 on day 13w+1 which is "spot on" and sonographer seemed happy.

Have just told my parents and gran (who all didnt have a clue) and left them in a state of shock I think. 

"working" from home this afternoon so cant do bubbles again but think we all look fine....   Also cant really do much in the way of moties either.  

Sallyanne- doing the af dance for you hon x

Maria Christina hope the results are what you hope for.

Kate- was thinking of you in your exam yesterday....what level was it.....?

Good luck with your appt em.


----------



## Kamac80

EBW glad the scan went well 

Its level 2 biology so think thats A level!

Kate xx


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Girls,

  Can you put me back on a 7 please.

              
              Strawberries.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

im on the home laptop which doesnt like doing bubbles.  Have managed to get you on a single 7, hope someone can double you up to a 77 soon.  I will check back when I get to work tomorrow x


----------



## Strawberries

EBW Thanks  

      
  Strawberries x


----------



## sallyanne1

MC thanks so much hun   

Strawberries i have put you on 77 hun

My af turned up today so my scan is deff on the 24th but my recips isnt till the 26th so wont start stimms till the 27th and it puts it that i wont be testing ( if all goes to plan ) till the 26th Aug while im in Euro disney. My clinic do a 16dpt test but do you think 14dpt would be ok to test? I dont really wanna be testing while away   What do you thin it would be 19 days after having HCG shot so would it be all gone by then?

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

we are back!

All 77 or 777 are looking good

MC have been thinking of you
thanks for my 777

sally i am testing 14dpec but is a blood test but i would say 19 days post trigger would be fine and give an accurate result just my opinion though hehe

Love to all
Em


----------



## Maria Christina

*EBW* great news about your scan   thrilled for you ^could9^

Someone has put me on a 9, and spoilt my lovely 7's and I get my results today, between 
1 and 3pm, please make it something they can treat

*EM *  thank you 

*Kate* is on an eight as well  kate haven't touched them in case you want to go back to all your 7's

love and hugs to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

lol hon tried to sort you out a stopgap until admin could help.  It all went a bit haywire but seems you are ok now....!


----------



## suemac38

MC 

I was pushing away on my keyboard putting you up to your 7's & someone with a magic wand came along & gave you loads of bubbles!!!!! Thankyou who ever it was i was set to be here a long time!!

Good luck for your results today     I am sure whatever shows up can be dealt with.


Sue XXXX


----------



## Kamac80

MC yeah i saw i was on an 8 - dont worry as long as im on a 7 its fine


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

am at work so very quick one

kate you were on an 8 have popped you to a 7 for now

MC  for your results this afternoon        

everyone else is ok

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

bumped you to a 77


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks girls 

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

i am sad    someone has ruined my 777's can someone please put me back ??

Pretty Please   

Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

Sue have put you on 77 for now

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Kate

Thankyou very much.    


Sue XX


----------



## Strawberries

EBW & Sallyanne  - Thanks for sortting them out for me  .


                            Strawberries x


----------



## sallyanne1

HELP im on an 8


----------



## Martha Moo

sally

popped u onto a 77


----------



## TwiceBlessed

kate have 77d you all others looking good I think


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks em


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh em just seen your ticker    Will we be in the 2ww together? I will have EC around the 9th August


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks girls 

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Sallyanne,

  I will be on the   too, my E/C is around the 8th Aug.


                          Strawberries x


----------



## Martha Moo

everyone is ok

but i am on an 8 

can someone fix me please

thanks

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

theres a 77 hon...who keeps messing up our 777s or 7777s?


----------



## Martha Moo

ebw

just popped you back to a 77

someones been at mine again 

ggggrrrrrrr


----------



## sarah30

I not going through egg share but can I join you cos it really irritates me when peopl mess with your bubbles.

Heffalump - have just put yours back to 77

Sarah xx


----------



## Martha Moo

sarah

welcome to the thread

many on the thread are not egg sharers honey so just jump right in

I am not one either!

thanks for the 77  

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Strawberries i have just seen your ticker too. Ohhh its exciting aint it          we can go mad together  

Hi sarah   welcome to the thread


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I have asked tony if we can have the ability to freeze bubbles for specific days.  This is really annoying me....once upon a time I was on a 7777!

Think we are all doing ok

BTW I am not an egg sharing person either - I have only ever had just enough for me!- but happy to be on this very special thread.


----------



## sarah30

Fantastic Guys thanks x x

Sarah x x


----------



## suemac38

Evening everyone hope you have all had a good day.

Hi Sarah welcome to this really great friendly thread.

Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

Welcome Sarah


----------



## lou29

Help! someones got at my bubbles!!


----------



## suemac38

Lou

I have helped a little but this computer i am on at the mo takes so long to do bubbles. I am sure someone else will help & get more 7's back.

Sue XX


----------



## lou29

Thanks Sue. 
Lou.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

morning all. Looking ok.

Lou have 77d you


----------



## sallyanne1

Im on an 8 again


----------



## TwiceBlessed

there you go hon, 77'd you


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks hun


----------



## Kamac80

Hi ladies hope u are all ok?

All looking fine

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23

all bubbles looking good


----------



## MissSunshine

Everyones 7's looking great!!!!

I've started stimms now, and I've got my 1st scan next Friday. Is it possible that you ladies can get me up to a 777 by then, just for extra luck and lots of lovely follies??    Plus I want everyhting to go as smooth as poss this time, don't think I could face another bout of OHSS!! It would send me    

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

can only really blow bubbles at work we will get you there though between us....!


----------



## sallyanne1

There ya go Rhonda i started ya off then m dd finished it for me coz it was my turn on the wii


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are well?

All looking good 

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Sue hun you were on an 8 s put you back to 77.

Everyone else looks good


----------



## suemac38

Thanks very much Sally


Hope you are all having a good weekend.  


Sue XX


----------



## lou29

Thanks EBW. 
Lou.


----------



## sallyanne1

Brownowl/EBW 77'd you both


----------



## MissSunshine

Thank ladies for getting me up to a 777! Sally thank Lily for me, her little fingers must still be aching!  
All 7's looking great!xx


----------



## Kamac80

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Happy birthday Kate. 

Ok what happened to all the nice 777's

Does anyone in particular need to be put back up to a 777 this week?

I think everyone is nicely on a 77 at least.


----------



## Kamac80

EBW i dont need to be on any extra 777's but i will help u if others need to be.

Kate xx


----------



## Strawberries

Sallyanne -  with your scan tomorrow.

                      
                        Strawberries


----------



## suemac38

Hi there help me please someone has mucked up my 7's   again & i want to keep myself lucky for my appointment which is creeping up fast in Aug.

Pretty please

Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo

SUE

popped you back to a 77

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

looking good,

another 100 for you Sallyanne  good luck today


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks hun   Well i have been for my scan and as far as they saw im well n truly d-regged.I have to ring at 2:30 to find out my blood results but i cant see them showing anything. I have to wait till 2:30 on Thurs now to see if my recip is ready so i can start stimms on Friday.   Its happening so quick now its great


----------



## TwiceBlessed

oooh ooh exciting times!


----------



## brownowl23

all 7's look good


----------



## suemac38

Em

Thanks for my 77's back

Sue XX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sue and Midnight got you both on a 77.  (sue you were on a 9....!)


----------



## suemac38

thankyou sooooo... much again.


Sue XXX


----------



## Kamac80

Everyone is looking fine 

But im on an 8


----------



## suemac38

Hi Kate

I popped you back on a 77.

Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks sue


----------



## sallyanne1

Brownowl i put you on 77.

Everyone else looks fine


----------



## Kamac80

Everyone looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

just popping by to check all is ok

EBW popped you back to a 77

sally i have done a 77 twice for you!

em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks em have 77d you back, you were on an 8....


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks ebw

just off to walk willow

back later

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Em ou were on an 8 put you back on 77


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks sally honey

i just noticed they were on an 8 

just checked everyone and they are all 77   

Em


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Ladies

I'm starting tx tomorrow, can anybody please bump me up to 77 end.

As a bribe, if you charter, I have lots of credits in the bank, name you price  

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

is someone helping me?


----------



## sallyanne1

I left it for who ever it was to finish


----------



## Martha Moo

Louj

popped you onto a 777!

EM


----------



## sallyanne1

Em i wondered who was helping it started to go up quickly


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Em

Thank you so much, how did you manage that so quickly?  

Just posted on charter and was shocked to see them!!!!

Excellent!

Louj xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Louj i was helping too


----------



## LoisLane

Sorry hon, I missed that, perhaps Em will share, I sent her some credits, don't really use mine.

Thanks very much!

Louj x


----------



## Martha Moo

Sally

check your inbox honey  

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Im rich   Im rich  Im rich


----------



## LoisLane

How many did you get?

Louj x


----------



## Martha Moo

i sent half i think!


----------



## suemac38

Hello everyone

Hope you are all keeping really well.

Susie XX


----------



## Tina xx

Hey girls, how are you all? Hope the 7's are bringing you all luck XX They are working for me at the moment, I've had the results through for my FSH (4.2) and LH (4.5) and I've been told they are brilliant results. Hopefully this will mean that I will be able to egg share (will find out once my DH gets back from Afghan and we get to see someone at the clinic).

Love Tina xx

P.S, will post more, hope you are all keeping well xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Tina geat news hun. I cant see you haveing a problem doing egg share. Good luck


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

just got back from 

Louj you were on an 8 
have blown several hundred and ended u on a 77 

EBW you were on a single 7 so blown u to a double

Susie you were on a 9 popped u to a 77

MB you were on an 8 popped u to a 77

Everyone else was on a double 

welcome back tina fab news honey

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks hon


----------



## Kamac80

Hi tina great to see u again!

Everyone looking fine!

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

TYVM

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Im starting stimms tomorrow nite my recip is ready      So happy but scared   Have my scan on the 1st. Fingers crossed i have enough eggies


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Girls,

Thankyou all for the welcome back. How are you all doing? Sallyanne, good luck for the next week. I've got my fingers crossed for you hun  

Tina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

em you were on a 7

Lou you were on an 8

have 77d you both


----------



## suemac38

Hello all

Could someone please help me? someone has ruined my bubbles again   

Sue XX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

77d you x


----------



## suemac38

thankyou sooooo....much !!

  

Sue X


----------



## LoisLane

TY EBW!

Day 2 of injections today, at 5pm, I'm quite looking forward to it  


Louj x


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Girls,

All looking good!

Sallyanne -   with stimms, I hope you get a lot of nice follies  .


Well i am on my 2nd day of stimms, all going fine and next scan on Monday at 9.


Have a good weekend everyone.



                                                    Strawberries x


----------



## Kamac80

All looking good

Kate xx


----------



## MissSunshine

Bubbles looking fan-dabby-dosey!!


----------



## Kamac80

Yep all still looking good for today!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

kate you were on an 8.  Im at home so blowing bubbles can cause probs with my connection.. have managed to get you on a single 7 but perhaps someone can help get you back on a 77

BTW I have sent feedback to ITV regarding the travesty of coronation street's research on early pregnancy scans!!!


----------



## Kamac80

EBW thanks hun.

Im going to give feedback as well.

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate 77'd ya

I have complained to ITV too


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks sallyanne


----------



## Martha Moo

everyones looking good


----------



## Strawberries

Everyones bubbles all looking okay.


            Strawberries x


----------



## Martha Moo

everyone is looking good

hope everyone has had a good weekend

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Yep all looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate you were on an 8 so i 77'd ya


----------



## lou29

Sallyanne you were on an 8 so i 77'd you.
Lou.


----------



## sallyanne1

OOOOH   thanks hun


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks sallyanne  What would i do without u!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

there ya go Kate for being nice to me i put you on 777


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks sallyanne

I will try and 777 u later

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Help me again please someone. I was just on a thread talking about people messing around with our 7's & what has happened i am now on a 9!!!!  

Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80

Sally and sue ive put u on a 77

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Kate

Thankyou very much what would i do without you & the others.   

 


Sue XX


----------



## Tina xx

HELP!!!! Can someone please sort out my bubbles for me  

Everyone else looks good.

Thanks, Tina xx


----------



## lou29

There you go.


----------



## Tina xx

Thankyou so much hun, Have blown you some for you too   

Tina xx

Have noticed the number of bubbles you now have is the year that I was born   (1977)


----------



## lou29

Its the same year I was born too!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

all looking good


----------



## Kamac80

Yep all looking good today

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

help im on an 8


----------



## TwiceBlessed

have 77d you will try and 777 you in the am but am going home in a mo.


----------



## sallyanne1

ty hun need all the luck i can for Wed


----------



## Tina xx

Hey Sallyanne, I've got you to 777. Goodluck for Wednesday  

Tina xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Wooohoooo thanks hun


----------



## Tina xx

Your welcome hun, hope they help xx


----------



## suemac38

Wow......       

Thankyou whoever gave me loads of 7's theya re great!!!

Sue XX


----------



## MissSunshine

All 7's looking great!!
Could you keep an eye on mine please I go in for EC tomorrow, and with the 29follies I had at scan yesterday, I want everything to go as smoothly as possible.    

Thank you, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

everyones looking good!

My tx officially starts tomorrow yikes!

I am off to edinburgh on thursday so could someone keep an eye on my bubbles 

Much appreciated

Em


----------



## suemac38

Rhonda

Good luck for tommorrow i will keep an eye & i will have everything crossed for you.

   

Good Luck

Em - good luck for starting tx & i will keep an eye as will all the others aswell. XX 

Sue X


----------



## suemac38

I am upset again.....i had all those lovely 7's & someone has ruined them again!!  

Somebody please help i have a week left until first appoinment & want all the luck i can get.


Sue XXXX


----------



## TwiceBlessed

PM Tony and if he can get you back on 777 if not we will do it between us.  I am going home now or Id start you off....


----------



## Kamac80

All looking fine

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sue

I've got you to 77.

Louj x


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Sue

I did put you up to 777 last night, but someone obviously spoilt it!  

Louj x


----------



## Strawberries

Hi girls,

Heffalump & Sue - I put you both back on 77, one of you had an 8 & the other 9  .

Everyone else looking good!


                                      Strawberries x


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks strawberries  

I will blow sue some bubbles this evening  

Em


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou everyone seeing my 7's makes me smile & i makes me realise i am making some lovely friends on here.

  


Sue XX


----------



## sallyanne1

Sue, Em and Louj i have put you all on 777  

Em good luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## Martha Moo

sally

thanks hun

what an angel you are  

 for your scan also        

Em


----------



## brownowl23

hi everyone

All bubbles OK


----------



## LoisLane

Thank you Sally, I've got a scan tomorrow, hopefully basting on Friday so I'm sure these will help!

Louj xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Chris

you were on a single 7 bumped you to a double
everyone else was on double or triple

 Lou for your scan tomorrow

Fab new bump pic chris  

Catch you all tomorrow

Love Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG chris you look like your gonna pop   lol I love it when you update the pic


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Strawberries

That's it put you on 777!  

Louj x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Looking good today

Em, Lou and Sallyanne good luck today...


----------



## brownowl23

HI Sallyanne

I feel like I am going to pop too. Ive got 6-8 weeks to go yet 

Chris


----------



## Kamac80

All looking good

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38

Thankyou again for my 7's back.


Love Sue Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

All looking ok

EBW popped you onto a 777

Chris you were on a 7 popped u on a double

Em


----------



## LoisLane

Hi All

I had my scan today and all looks good. Quite a few follies but only 3 which were at a good size, 10, 11 and 13.  I'm carrying on now until Friday, when I go in for another scan to see how they've grown, possible basting on Monday.

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Louj great news good luck friday

I have been for my scan and my lining is 9.summink   And i have on the right 13 follies from 13m-10mm and on the left i have 11 from 11mm-9. something i dont listen to the point something lol. Got to ring at 2:30 to find out if my bloods are ok, when next scan is and if i need to change my dose. The nurse said i will prob be in everday again for scans and the cons said i was still at risk of OHSS   Dont ask me why?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks Em.

Lou best of luck on Friday

Woah Sallyanne...alien follie figures there for me (I had so few....  )  Best of luck 2u2

Just gonna check everyones bubbles.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

sue you were on a 9!


----------



## suemac38

thankyou again my poor 7's keep getting mucked up.

Glad all the scans went well today   

Hope you are all feeling fine XX

Sue XX


----------



## MissSunshine

Thanks for keeping a eye on my 7's!! At EC today I got 18 eggs so 9 for me and 9 for my recipient! Just praying now for good fertilisation!       
Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Em and sallyanne u were on an 8 so popped u on a 7 for now.

Kate xx


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Em and Sallyanne

Just put you up to 77.

Rhonda and Sallyanne, good news for you both today   

Louj x


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks Kate/Louj why do people have to spoil them


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Louj,

Thanks for the 777 Hun  .


          Strawberries x


----------



## Martha Moo

sally

have popped you onto a 777 think someone was helping me though!

Em


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Em 

It was me!  

Louj x


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106897.msg1502495#new

Thanks Lou for helping with sallys bubbles!

Emxx


----------

